# Observations of 922



## Rduce

I have to say that my first impressions of the 922 have been favorable. The first couple of days the unit acted quirky, a couple of freeze ups and a missed timer, but since then has settled in and has been steady and reliable. 

In my opinion, the PQ is superior to my 722K; it just seems sharper to me. The graphical interface is nice and gives the unit a more of an updated feel. 

I use a cooling fan to exhaust out any heat buildup and have the temperatures now at a high of 104, a low of 86, with an average of 93. I did not have this fan in place the first couple of days, so I am wondering if many of the problems I have read about with the 922 are heat related. 

I had the same fan setup on my 722K and could never get the high temps below 114 on that unit, but it always ran rock solid with few exceptions.

I realize that the 922 is old tech when compared to the Hopper system, but for me the 922 and 722 before it are all I need for my viewing needs. So overall, I am happy I found a sweet deal for one.


----------



## [email protected]

I am glad that you are enjoying the 922. I have two of these receivers in my home and I do love them. I love the GUI and I am addicted to the sling! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## bkress

To be fair to the thread here is my observation on my VIP922, being a Dish Network customer since 1997, seen and used almost every receiver ever produced, (Well)l I "like" this receiver, it's features, operations, graphics, hookups and looks are the top of the game, interfacing with my home media server, the Sling and the OTA module makes this the best designed Receiver Dish has ever produced. I should be Happy Right, WRONG - I am both happy and very disappointed, I tolerate this delightful piece of e-waste, it has to be rebooted two or three times a week, It misses timers, there are occiasions when you wake it up you first have to hit the dvr start a recording then you can go to your channels, but I have learned when this happens you have to reboot the system, I have lost the OTA channels twice, again reboot the system rescan and cross your fingers, you can only record two shows but it better not conflict with a previous timer it will skip it, loses the external drive again reboot the system and remember rebooting the sytems takes almost 20 minutes, I am getting ready to move into a new home in the next few months after 16 years maybe its time to try something new..... but I like Dish programming btw forget the hopper it dosn't have OTA capability


----------



## Rduce

bkress said:


> To be fair to the thread here is my observation on my VIP922, being a Dish Network customer since 1997, seen and used almost every receiver ever produced, (Well)l I "like" this receiver, it's features, operations, graphics, hookups and looks are the top of the game, interfacing with my home media server, the Sling and the OTA module makes this the best designed Receiver Dish has ever produced. I should be Happy Right, WRONG - I am both happy and very disappointed, I tolerate this delightful piece of e-waste, it has to be rebooted two or three times a week, It misses timers, there are occiasions when you wake it up you first have to hit the dvr start a recording then you can go to your channels, but I have learned when this happens you have to reboot the system, I have lost the OTA channels twice, again reboot the system rescan and cross your fingers, you can only record two shows but it better not conflict with a previous timer it will skip it, loses the external drive again reboot the system and remember rebooting the sytems takes almost 20 minutes, I am getting ready to move into a new home in the next few months after 16 years maybe its time to try something new..... but I like Dish programming btw forget the hopper it dosn't have OTA capability


I have not observed a single one of the issues you describe. I am curious what your temps might be. Oh, and I do believe that the Hopper has had OTA capability for awhile now.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes, the Hopper has a USB Digital OTA that can be added. I would also not be happy if I had to reboot my reciever as often as you have. Please PM me your account or phone number, bkress. The things you are reporting are not normal and I may need to replace your receiver. Thank you!


----------



## AZ.

[email protected] said:


> Yes, the Hopper has a USB OTA module that can be added.


No its not a USB tuner....

Its the dual tuner plug in...

http://www.mydish.com/support/setup-ota-module


----------



## some guy

AZ. said:


> No its not a USB tuner....
> 
> Its the dual tuner plug in...
> 
> http://www.mydish.com/support/setup-ota-module


You are incorrect and MaryB is correct. It is a USB plug in module and it is a single tuner. That link is for the K model VIP and 922s and that is the MT2 module.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-tuner-for-hopper-(es194858)&sku=753960013176


----------



## AZ.

some guy said:


> You are incorrect and MaryB is correct. It is a USB plug in module and it is a single tuner. That link is for the K model VIP and 922s and that is the MT2 module.
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-tuner-for-hopper-(es194858)&sku=753960013176


Realy?....did you see your in the VIP922 forum?


----------



## some guy

AZ. said:


> Realy?....did you see your in the VIP922 forum?


What?? You said MaryB was wrong about the Hopper OTA module and then you linked a picture of the MT2 module from a 922. The Hopper uses a single tuner USB OTA module.

I don't understand what you just said.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes, the ViP922 and the ViP722k both use the MT2 OTA module which will slide into the back of the receiver and provide two OTA inputs for the receiver. However, *bkress* was stating he was looking at the 922 because the Hopper did not have an OTA option and I was advising that the Hopper does have a USB Digital OTA Tuner which can be purchased. I was not aware that OTA module would hyperlink to the MT2. Thank you!


----------



## shadough

922's are a quirky beast. I've had 2 of them an both have had their share of issues. The issues dont seem to be consistent; anotherwords, they are as different as everyones own human issues. My current 922 has a minor issue w/ setting up timers. didn't have this problem w/ the previous one. Its a minor thing though: Basically if I try to edit a timer using my remote, it appears to save the edit but when the timer actually fires, it reverts back to its original setting. The work around is to edit timers using the sling, it seems to like that much better. Example: I want to record 3 games but the timer pads an hour at the end, I want to edit so the timer finishes earlier than that so that a 3rd timer will fire. If I dont use the sling to edit it, the timer will revert back to its 1 hour pad at the end of said game an the 3rd timer will get skipped. LIke i said, minor issue. It sounds like the issues your having are much more serious and you should look into having it replaced.


----------



## Rduce

I have had only a single issue with timers and that was this past week. I set a timer for an OTA big 4 network show and I proceeded to watch a sat channel during that time period. The little red record light came on to indicate that the recording was going as it should and went off when it should have. Then next day when I went to watch the show, it appeared and showed it recorded the entire program 1 hour and 4 minutes, however, when I went to watch the show it had only recorded that last 2 minutes of the program; or at least the last 2 minutes is all that it allowed me to watch. 

It has not happen since and I only had to turn to my smart tv to Hulu to watch the program, so it was only a minor problem, but I will be keeping a closer eye on it from this point on.


----------



## ejwhite

I also have issues with my 922. I am on my fourth one since August. I have had to do a lot of resets. The last one a tech came out and installed. He put a two prong adapter on the plug. He said that it has helped in some case to eliminate the ground. The reseting is noticablily less, but it still does happen once in awhile, like this morning. A problem that has come up on this unit is on the 2nd tv run off the modular. Every so often when I press the guide or dvr button it will put the small picture up in the corner the lock up and not pull up the guide or recorded shows. The only way out is to reset. I really like the 922, but I wish they would take a couple of their programer off the Hopper detail and have them work on getting the problems of the 922 fixed.
I have concidered the Hopper, but they want more money just to get one and more money for each Joey each month. The Hopper's extra OTA antenna is single tuner add on while the 922 is dual tuner module. Dish, just work out the bugs in the 922 and we will all be happy.


----------



## Rduce

I must agree with ajwhite, this receiver could be spectacular if you could just fix the time issues. I have now had 3 in the last 2 days! Each different with the only common thread is that it occurred with OTA.


----------



## Dead922x2

/VENT
I, as my username reflects, am going on my third 922. Same problem from both, the dreaded auto-shutdoff - pull power to reboot problem that many here have seen. Once again I have lost all my recorded material. I am not a happy camper.

I tried to start the process to replace (again), via the chat utility, but because I am not sitting in front of the dead unit (I work for a living) I must wait until I return home to repeat what I have already done - while in chat with an adviser hundreds if not thousands of miles away. Really? I described the problem to a "T", repeated the process several times with the exact same result. But you want me to do it while I chat with you? How is unplugging the receiver and replugging it to reboot, waiting 5 minutes for it to shutoff different if you are on the chat window or not?

It seems the 922's I get only last on average 1 yr. My 622's and 722's have served me without fail. I am thinking of cancelling this defective receiver and downgrading to a 722 with a sling adapter? Anyone else using that setup? How about the Hopper with sling? I hate losing programming - I know now I cannot trust this unit. 

SIGH....

Vent/


----------



## Rduce

My joy has lasted a mere 6 weeks, as my once new unit has began to have problems and almost needs to be reboot once a day. For some reason it likes to have the record lightnon when it is NOT recording anything. It also tells me daily that there is a problem with the modem daily, a reboot fixes that problem for a while. Very recently if I record something OTA both OTA tuners will record the same program so I have two identical recordings of the same show. A few times it has shown that it recorded a show, yet it may have only recorded the first or last couple of minutes of the program. Now this week it will just freeze while watching a recording and once again will need to be rebooted and once froze while watching a non recorded show. I sure miss my old trusty 722k!


----------



## shadough

it would seem using an external harddrive is really a no brainer with this unit. im gonna hook mine up to it this week. woildnt want to lose any of my recordings like i did last yr.


----------



## Rduce

Well, when the unit works as it should it is a nice receiver, but it does have a temper and mine is in need of a spanking!


----------



## P Smith

don't hesitate spank yourself as the originator of an idea to get the box  (each time when it shows you who is the daddy)


----------



## Jhon69

Make sure your problems are not heat related by going into Counters and keeping an eye on your temperature levels.I know when I got my first VIP922 I had it in my entertainment center's cubby hole.I started having all kinds of issues,when I checked my Counters it showed I was getting a high temperature of 138 degrees.I moved my 922 on top of my entertainment center and that really made a difference, the temperature levels dropped and so did my problems.I also found out by running my 922 without the MT2 Module it ran about 5 degrees cooler,so with it,it definitely will run warmer with the MT2. Good Luck!


----------



## P Smith

all the DVRs include 622... and the 922 flawed in HW design; they has inadequate cooling fan, its modes or rotation, bad airflow ...


----------



## Rduce

Jhon69 said:


> Make sure your problems are not heat related by going into Counters and keeping an eye on your temperature levels.I know when I got my first VIP922 I had it in my entertainment center's cubby hole.I started having all kinds of issues,when I checked my Counters it showed I was getting a high temperature of 138 degrees.I moved my 922 on top of my entertainment center and that really made a difference, the temperature levels dropped and so did my problems.I also found out by running my 922 without the MT2 Module it ran about 5 degrees cooler,so with it,it definitely will run warmer with the MT2. Good Luck!


I have two cooling fans made specifically for VIP receivers that I picked up on ebay that I have used on all the 922s and the 722s before it. Currently, my high temp is only 109 and my low is 89, I do not feel that heat is my problem, but I fully believe that heat can be a problem with this model. I think that the software has never been fully bug free and will never be, as this unit was abandoned before it was bug free in favor of the Hopper series.

Unfortunately, not everyone is in need of a Hopper/Joey setup. I simply wanted a single unit that could control my small bedroom set for watching the nightly news or one of the late shows from bed without the cost of $7 or more. I began life with two 722s and when the price for the second one skyrocketed to $17, I bailed on having two HD receivers and watch OTA in the bedroom, but for CNN, FOX News and such I really do not care if it is in glorious HD.

Besides, I run the receiver in shared mode and I get the program in full screen with no bars on the top or bottom. I believe Dish would like everyone to jump over to the Hopper, but at this point I would just cut the cord before I am forced into another 2-year contract.


----------



## Jhon69

All the outputs on the back are active,so if you wanted to get HD in the bedroom you can,you just need a HDMI or Component cables with audio cables long enough to reach the bedroom.

The only way I know of to not have a 24 month commitment is to buy the receiver and the prices at dish depot are very reasonable.If anyone decides to buy their receiver and does not know how to install it,just make sure you have the DISH Service Protection Plan on your account and DISH will do it for $15.

It is also a good idea when you own your receiver to remember if anything goes wrong with your receiver you will need to have the DISH Service Protection Plan on your account to replace an "owned" receiver with another "owned" receiver,otherwise if you don't and DISH replaces the receiver,it will then be a "leased"receiver.


----------



## Lemony Snicket

Be sure and add a back up hard drive. I am going through 922's way too fast. I have experienced nearly every issue that I have read about on this forum and they all have come to an end with the hard drive failing and me loosing all of my recorded shows. I need the two tuner over the air set up so I am stuck with the 922. I am not a happy Dish customer to say the least. Thank god I did not purchase this machine outright or I would be totally screwed. This is a brilliant machine when it works properly but it has not lasted very long for me.


----------



## Grippy

[email protected] said:


> I am glad that you are enjoying the 922. I have two of these receivers in my home and I do love them. I love the GUI and I am addicted to the sling! Thank you for sharing!


The GUI is old, outdated and lacks features.


----------



## bgibb1123

bkress...

You are not alone! Not only does my 922 have the same exact problems, I'm on number 5 or 6 - replacement 922, with ea one having the same problems you described. My latest replacement 922 was delivered just last week, and it only took a day to show a blank screen when tv was turned on. Only way to get to guide was to start the one dvr program I recorded as a test the day before. Common sense tells me there is a batch of 922's that were programed WRONG! And those ones are being sent out to loyal DISH customers as functioning 922's.


----------



## Rduce

bgibb1123 said:


> bkress...
> 
> You are not alone! Not only does my 922 have the same exact problems, I'm on number 5 or 6 - replacement 922, with ea one having the same problems you described. My latest replacement 922 was delivered just last week, and it only took a day to show a blank screen when tv was turned on. Only way to get to guide was to start the one dvr program I recorded as a test the day before. Common sense tells me there is a batch of 922's that were programed WRONG! And those ones are being sent out to loyal DISH customers as functioning 922's.


I am currently on my fifth 922, the longest one lasted was a little over 6 months, the other's were down and out within two weeks. Incidentally, my latest replacement is now two weeks old and it is beginning to act up as well. I am really disappointed with them, but when they work I really like them!


----------



## thomasjk

Upgrade to a Hopper/Joey system. Its far superior to the older Dish DVRs'.


----------



## P Smith

there is whole forum dedicated to H/H2/J

if you could start reading there, you would become an expert

also look at www.dishuser.org/hopper.php


----------



## Rduce

thomasjk said:


> Upgrade to a Hopper/Joey system. Its far superior to the older Dish DVRs'.


Such a system also costs considerably more than the $55 per month I am currently paying for the 922 which controls my HD television in my family room and my small bedroom set that really matters little that it is only SD. I would drop back to a 722K that I have in the closet, before investing in another two year commitment.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I am on my second 922... I lost track of how long my first one lasted. I haven't had nearly the troubles that some have had... though I did lose one that one time and trashed a bunch of recordings... still, in the scheme of things, something to be expected eventually.


----------



## Rduce

My month old replacement went nuts, froze up on a black screen while I was watching a recorded program. Had to do a power plug reboot to get it back, as the front panel red button did not want to restart the system. Once it rebooted it did not show any recordings on the my recordings screen, even though it showed that the unit had a 4% full hard drive. Contacted tech support via online chat and stated it needs to be replaced, which will make for number 6 since February. Love the unit when it works, but will not upgrade to a Hopper no matter what anyone says. Do not want the added expense, so as long as Dish keeps replacing these, I will keep sending back the broken one!


----------

